# Search function malfunctioning?



## Scott Bushey

The search function seems to be not functioning; would someone verify. It may be on my end.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

*The Puritan Board - Error*
The search could not be completed. Please try again later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Yes; it is broken; we are aware and Rich has been notified.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark

I always have to type in stuff at least twice for it to actuall search.


----------



## VictorBravo

Search function has never worked very well.
Usually a google search with the site search operator works much better.

just type (without the quotes) "site: puritanboard.com" and add a space and then put in what you are searching for.


Example:

site: puritanboard.com "limited atonement"

Edit to add: when I posted the above, it came out with a tongue moji. 

so I put a space between the colon and the "p" in the examples above. Don't use the space between the colon and the website address....


----------



## Beezer

is there a separate issue with the "reply" function? The flow of a recent thread (espionage and the 9th Commandment) seemed to get jumbled up where there was confusion over who was responding to whom, etc.


----------



## Edward

VictorBravo said:


> Usually a google search with the site search operator works much better.



For the public threads....


----------

